# How about that bluegill spawning?!



## johnsona

I've never fished them with a fly rod while they're on they're spawning, but I absolutely love to fish them with it during the summer off the edges of weed beds. They're a blast. My personal biggest is about 7 inches as well.

Just remember, when you're fishing spawning beds, put 'em back unless there's a ridiculously high population of them in that body of water. A stretch of beds can easily be decimated when they're spawning.


----------



## Fossilman

I've caught a 1 3/4 pounder(seen a few more like that too) in the Turtle Mountains..........


----------



## njsimonson

Time to stock muskies then. Muahahahaha!!!

Looking forward to flyrodding some pannies this weekend!


----------



## Fossilman

Caught two that were huge..........


----------



## Field Hunter

Nice Bluegills! I don't know what type of a lake you are fishing but if it's smaller I would think seriously about putting back those larger Bluegills. I'm on a larger MN lake and there used to be Many of this size in the lake. Too many were taken out over the years as more people learned of them and now it's almost impossible to find them, even on the spawning beds.

Especially the larger females should be put back. (the yellow bellied ones are the females -the orange colored ones like the second picture are the males)

Not saying what you should do..just making a suggestion with experience.


----------



## Fossilman

Alre no that :wink: .That's why I only keep a few of the big Gill's.........


----------

